# Winterschlaf!



## Wanderra (1. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Hier ein Paar aktuelle Fotos unseres Teiches im Winter!


----------



## VolkerN (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

...schoene Bilder  

Mich stimmt die Winterzeit (wenn der Teich zufriert) fast ein bissl traurig. Ich schau den Fischen und dem Leben im und am Teich immer wieder sehr gern zu ...aber mit der geschlossenen Eisdecke fehlt mir echt was. 

Das naechste Fruehjahr kommt bestimmt !


----------



## Wanderra (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Hallo Volker!

Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung!
Es ist im Winter halt nicht das gleiche!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Stoer (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Und denkt immer daran:


In jedem Winter 
steckt ein zitternder Frühling, 
und hinter dem Schleier jeder Nacht 
verbirgt sich ein lächelnder Morgen.


----------



## Wanderra (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Hallo Stoer!

Ich hab vieleicht weniger Ahnung als Du, aber Fresse halten find ich etwas zu hart!!!!!!


----------



## Stoer (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Hallo Wanderra,

es ist ja nur eine Signatur und es soll keine Beleidigung für Fragende in diesem Forum sein.

Ich finde dieser Spruch trifft doch voll auf unsere heutige Wirtschafts,- Politik,- und Medienlandschaft zu.

Keine Ahnung, Hauptsache man sagt was um sich zu produzieren und sein Image aufzupolieren. Negativimage ist besser als kein Image.

Leider ist der Spruch nicht von mir, sondern von Dieter Nuhr.

Aber mein poetischer Spruch zum Frühling war doch romatisch ?

Gruss
Peter


----------



## jolantha (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Hi, Peter
Du schreibst ...es soll keine Beleidigung für Fragende sein, --  das geht auch kaum ! 
Fragende sind nur unwissend, die Antwortenden sind des öfteren die  "Neunmalklugen" .
Und da passt dann Dein Spruch 1000 % zig. ( Es muß sich aber jetzt keiner angesprochen fühlen )


----------



## Wanderra (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Hallo Stoer!

Das war mir klar!
Mir war nur langweilig, und ich war auf Deine Reaktion gespannt. Sorry!!!!!!!!!!
Kommt nicht wieder vor!


Gruß Jens


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

[OT]

@Peter: Darf ich Dich bitte die Signatur wieder etwas Netter zu gestalten 

Den Trennstrich sieht nicht jeder auf Anhieb als Signaturlinie

[/OT]


Und ich hasse es auch meine Babys nicht zu sehen


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Und ich hasse es auch meine Babys nicht zu sehen



Mein (wahrscheinlich, denn heute nacht soll es hier weiter runter gehen mit dem Temperaturen) letzter freier Blick auf die ruhenden Fische...





Hab ich doch vor lauter Fischrettungsaktion glatt verbummelt den Eisfreihalter einzubringen.
Ist natürlich nach dem Foto sofort geschehen 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Piddel (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Hi,

hab auch vergessen den neu angeschafften Eisfreihalter zu plazieren 

So siehts momentan aus:


----------



## Stoer (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Signatur geändert !

Peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Prima,
ist doch gleich viel netter


----------



## Koiwahn (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*



Schon wieder Winter,Ich will SONNE und 25°  ODER ??????????

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

Servus Peter

Aber ist das nicht auch schön



 

 

und man kann am Kamin hervorragend kuscheln .....


----------



## Koiwahn (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterschlaf!*

 Helmut
Ja das sieht sehr schön aus,und kuscheln am Kamin ist auch sehr schön,ABER kuscheln im Wasser bei 30° was kann da noch schöner sein 

Gruß Peter


----------

